# Is my fence tall enough?



## hunleymom (Apr 6, 2014)

We have a five foot privacy fence at the front of our property, and a 3 1/2 - 4 foot wire fence at the back where the hens will be free roaming. If their wings are clipped, is the back fence high enough for them?


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

It all depends on the breed and how determined they are. If they want to get over it , they will even with clipped wings. If you need them to not get out the best solution is the cover their area with netting.


----------



## hildar (Oct 3, 2013)

My new pens will be 4 feet high but we will be putting chicken wire over the top. I don't trust many of my hens, they try all the time here in the yard to find a way to get into the neighbors yard even when they have plenty of space the neighbors yard always looks nicer to them.


----------



## Fiere (Feb 26, 2014)

My leghorn cross and EE could fly over 8' up to the deck railing from the ground with a running start. The heavier breeds would never be able to do that, but they can easily get up to roosts 3.5' high from the ground.


----------



## rob (Jun 20, 2012)

my hens have clipped wings and can still roost on my five foot fence


----------



## hildar (Oct 3, 2013)

Fiere said:


> My leghorn cross and EE could fly over 8' up to the deck railing from the ground with a running start. The heavier breeds would never be able to do that, but they can easily get up to roosts 3.5' high from the ground.


My dad bought a lot of white leghorns one year. He found out the hard way that they were a bird that could fly. He use to call them darn white crows. They even ate most of his corn in the field.


----------

